# 20g reg or long and lighting



## Tsiphon (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going to get a 20 gallon tank. I don't know whether it should be a long or regular. Which would be better for plants? (i am assuming long since more light penetrates)

For the light i was thinking a Hagen Glo T5 HO Lighting System - Double - 24" since its somewhere around $120 and seems to be a good deal. 
2 24w would make that 2.4wpg. Taking long or regular into consideration that seems good.
Any other lighting recommendations that are affordable would be appreciated.

I would put a AquaClear 30 or 50 and/or a Fluval 104 for filter. A heater for winter.

I was thinking since i plan to stock with killi's or dwarf puffers (jumpers) and others i need a top. Would a AGA Versa glass top be ok? I suspect you are supposed to just sit the lighting unit on top of the middle glass for lighting.

For substrate AquaSoil Amazonia II and Powersand Special.

Basically is all that sounding good for a planted community tank, which (20 long or 20 reg) would be better for this, lighting suggestions, and would i need or benefit from both filters or just the fluval.

edit: I also found this for lighting:
Coralife Freshwater Aqualight- 24" Power Compact Light-1 x 65W
Coralife 24" Aqualight Power Compact Strip Light- 2X36 Watt

Lighting seems to be limited for a 20L. There are 30" versa hoods for them. then these lights:
Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe-Single 30" Strip


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :mrgreen: 

If you want to go with the T-5 fixture then use the 20 Long. If you decide to go a 65 watt fixture then either the 20 high or 20 long will be ok. I had my 20 long setup with a 65 watt coralife fixture. The fixture was laying directly on the glass top. I prefer the 20 long over the 20 high, just my personal preference. 

If you will be injecting c02 then it be best that you go with a canister filter. This will help cut back on c02 loss.


----------



## Tsiphon (Dec 16, 2007)

after looking at your 20L that looks like the choice i would make. (as in i like the looks of it  )

I wanna make a planted tank with ferns and java moss on long driftwood that would provide many hiding places for a few puffers and some other fish.

So i guess:

20 gallon long
AGA Versa 30" glass top
Coralife 1X65 T5 lighting
Fluval 104 or 105 filter
some heater..not really important
substrates..

I have a paintball 20 oz CO2 tank..i have looked around and utilizing that for CO2 injection would run me about $130 or so right? I saw a Red Sea CO2 kit or something for that price.

Any recommendations as far as that goes? Is natural CO2 that important or could i just use liquid ferts like Excel without any drawback?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I went with the Coralife 2X65w lighting for my 20g and am very happy. amazed with the growth. Once I added pressurized CO2 all plants exploded. I messed around with DIY CO2 for a while but never got the results that I really wanted. With pres. C02 theres very low maintenance. So in either case I'd recommend pres. CO2 and 130w for lighting. (get ready to trim every week)  
The paintball C02 will probably suffice. You might be filling the bottle every couple weeks, compared to a 5lb bottle every ~6 months. Also I had a paintball gun set-up and was droping oil before the regulator (between the tank/gun connection) to lube the gun every shot. I've always thought there's a possibilty of oil contamination from past Tank uses, but I could be wrong.

heres a link to the lights, I've seen it for cheaper somewhere else. 
http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=112


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

With that much light you are almost forced to use pressurized CO2 to avoid major problems with algae. But, if you can afford it, it doesn't take a lot of attention once it is set up. If you want a lower maintenance tank you have to drop the amount of light substantially.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Tsiphon said:


> I wanna make a planted tank with ferns and java moss on long driftwood that would provide many hiding places for a few puffers and some other fish.


Since you want ferns and moss the 65 watts CF will be plenty of light. I dose Excel in my tanks and it works quite well.


----------



## Tsiphon (Dec 16, 2007)

how much of an expense or hassle is pressurized CO2? 

A ballpark estimate for everything, lets say.

Like what systems do you guys own, are they all the same (are the Amano CO2's really all that special besides looks)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The startup cost will be more, but in the long run it will cost less and be no hassle like DIY is. Depending on the equipment you decide on the startup cost should be between $150-$200.

I bought a new 5lb cylinder, which cost me around $80 filled with C02. Instead of buying one you can also get one you just exchange out each time you go. The refills run around $18 once an year. The canister can be bought at a welder supplier, resturant supplier & a few other places. Just check around your local area for suppliers & cost.

For a regulater I use Milwaukee which I purchased on sale for around $75, it came from "Aqua Buys" which is one of our sponsors. For a needle valve I use a Clippard MNV-4K2 that I purchased from a APC member for $15.

To dispense the C02 into the tank I just use a simple Hagan ladder at a cost of $10.

Of course you will need tubing. I just use the blue type you can purchase from your LFS. Some say this type is no good, that it loses C02. But since I only fill up once a year I see no problems with it.

The above stuff is the basic stuff needed for a pressurized C02 setup. There is other extra stuff like a PH controller you can buy and so on. It just depends on how much you want to spend & how fancy you want to get.

A link to Affordable Pressurized C02


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

> Like what systems do you guys own, are they all the same (are the Amano CO2's really all that special besides looks)


I think most people either use a Milwakee or Azoo regulator, and get a 5lb C02 tank from a welding supply in your area. The ADA tanks seem to be refilled more often. I did see the ADA tanks also give off a fragrance that would match with the style of your tank i.e. rich jungle fragrance of the Amazon, sweet jungle fragrance of West Africa,ect..

Is it needed? I don't think so. Is it cool? hell ya. The tanks are 74 grams of CO2 compared to 5lbs that you'd get from a welding supply/fire extinguisher supply. My 5lber will last 6 or so months compared to 74 grams 2-4 weeks.



> To dispense the C02 into the tank I just use a simple Hagan ladder at a cost of $10.


I'd go with a ceramic diffuser of some kind. I think its going to be far more efficient.

http://www.adgshop.com/CO2_Glassware_s/60.htm

Search around for that as-well. Doesn't need to be ADA. I have a diffuser that I found online for $20 that works great.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Tsiphon said:


> ...
> 20 gallon long
> *AGA Versa 30" glass top*
> 30" Coralife 1X65 Freshwater Aqualight lighting
> ...


I suggest that you get the All-Glass Twin-Tube Versa-Top instead of the regular All-Glass Versa-Top.

The twin tube version has a shorter front section and a longer rear section. It will accommodate light fixtures that are wider than single NO fluorescent fixtures. They are made of thicker glass too. Here's the dimensions for the twin-tube version: 29-3/16" x 3" front panel, 6-1/2" back panel.

It will work better with the 1x65w 30" Freshwater Aqualight that you listed.

There's quite a few folks that don't like the Fluval filters. The Filstar xP-1, Eheim 2213 or Eheim 2232 may be better choices. I got the xP-2 for my 20 long.

Good luck with your aquarium!

Left C


----------



## Tsiphon (Dec 16, 2007)

Left C said:


> I suggest that you get the All-Glass Twin-Tube Versa-Top instead of the regular All-Glass Versa-Top.
> 
> The twin tube version has a shorter front section and a longer rear section. It will accommodate light fixtures that are wider than single NO fluorescent fixtures. They are made of thicker glass too. Here's the dimensions for the twin-tube version: 29-3/16" x 3" front panel, 6-1/2" back panel.
> 
> ...


So that double versa top won't take a 2X65w fixture? Only the 1X65w?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Left C said:


> I suggest that you get the All-Glass Twin-Tube Versa-Top instead of the regular All-Glass Versa-Top.
> 
> *The twin tube version has a shorter front section and a longer rear section. It will accommodate light fixtures that are wider than single NO fluorescent fixtures. They are made of thicker glass too. Here's the dimensions for the twin-tube version: 29-3/16" x 3" front panel, 6-1/2" back panel.*
> 
> It will work better with the 1x65w 30" Freshwater Aqualight that you listed.





Tsiphon said:


> So that double versa top won't take a 2X65w fixture? Only the 1X65w?


I believe that you are a little confused. I didn't say that. Just reread the section that I have in bold.



Tsiphon said:


> Lighting seems to be limited for a 20L. There are 30" versa hoods for them. then these lights:
> Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe-Single 30" Strip


You didn't mention that you wanted a 2x65w fixture. So, I didn't mention it either.

I'll try to explain difference between the two versa tops a little more. They are not versa hoods. They are glass tops with a hinge.

The twin tube versa top will work with both the 2x65w and the 1x65w. It's much better than the regular versa top. That's why I recommended it.

You definitely want the twin tube version with a 2x65w fixture so you don't have to slide the light fixture back when you open the top and then slide it forward when you close it. You can use the regular versa top with a 1x65w fixture, but it will be a PITA. You'll have to slide the light fixture back every time you open the top.

Because the twin tube version has a shorter front section and a wider rear section allows you to open the front section and you don't have to slide the light fixture back like you would with the regular version.

The dimensions for the twin-tube version: 29-3/16" x 3" front panel, 6-1/2" back panel.
The approximate dimensions for the regular version: 29-1/8" x 9" or they have a 4-3/4" front panel and a 4-3/4" back panel. You can see the dimensions given for both of the versa tops at the DrsFosterSmith.com links.

Does this help you understand these glass tops a little better?

Left C


----------



## Tsiphon (Dec 16, 2007)

ah alright i see....thanks for the info! I'll definitely get the twin tube one


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It's thicker glass and it's only $2 more.


----------



## Tsiphon (Dec 16, 2007)

i have a 20 gallon long...i have a bit of money.

here's the specs or whatever:
20l
the twin tube glass top versa
light?
ADA substrates
Filstar xP-2 filter

the only thing idk about is between 2 lights.

Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe-Single 30" Strip

Current USA Satellite 30" 65 Watt Power Compact Fixture-Single Strip W/Lunar Light

the top comes with a 6700k light. the other comes with a 'lunar light led' and with a combo bulb comprised of 10,000K and 460nm Actinic


----------

